# Central Scotland Professional Detailer



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

After many years of looking after my own cars (quick wash and polish), id like to start learning a little more. Any of the pros looking for a free extra pair of hands over the coming weeks?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

where abouts are you ?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

south lanarkshire lol
says so on ze left


----------



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

david g said:


> where abouts are you ?


near Lanark mate, happy to travel for a bit of experience :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> south lanarkshire lol
> says so on ze left


Its abit early for Dave does not wake up normally till around 11am, when the coffee kicks in.
Never mind just after Christmas. Might take a bit longer. :lol:

And I am not saying anything more, in case he make me wait for my order.
Gordon. :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

chris if you can wait see here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=97622&highlight=tuition


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

im up for this also ,im in glasgow and would also like to lend a hand in exchange for a bit of knowledge .iv got my own transport and am quite keen to see/learn about products that obv work really well for the pro end of the market.anybody after a labourer:thumb:


----------



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

jim55 said:


> im up for this also ,im in glasgow and would also like to lend a hand in exchange for a bit of knowledge .iv got my own transport and am quite keen to see/learn about products that obv work really well for the pro end of the market.anybody after a labourer:thumb:


hey get your own thread :wave::lol:


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

x5pea said:


> hey get your own thread :wave::lol:


:wave:band wagon


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Was thinking of a wee get together early next week at the unti if anyones interested :tumbleweed:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

david g said:


> Was thinking of a wee get together early next week at the unti if anyones interested :tumbleweed:


I will be there Dave what on the cards.:thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

A play around with some products in the unit ,washing facilites available and we have some new heating in the unit now :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

david g said:


> A play around with some products in the unit ,washing facilites available and we have some new heating in the unit now :thumb:


1. Caledonia (Gordon) 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.

Please feel free to add your names to the list above.
Date is the 30/12/08. At Davids unit.
He will add details later.
Gordon.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

1. Caledonia (Gordon) 
2. Badly_dubbed (depending on time and day)
3. 
4. 
5.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> 1. Caledonia (Gordon)
> 2. Badly_dubbed (depending on time and day)
> 3.am there
> 4.
> 5.


am there


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Its like a second home Scott. 
I was speaking to Andy yesterday, was on for a while.
Just sent him a Pm also.
I can see the wallet taking a beatting again though.
Gordon.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Its like a second home Scott.
> I was speaking to Andy yesterday, was on for a while.
> Just sent him a Pm also.
> I can see the wallet taking a beatting again though.
> Gordon.


aye i no dave better than i no my mum 

and i would be better renting from him gord :tumbleweed:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

I was speaking to Andy yesterday, was on for a while.

hes never on,he sent me a pm the other day,but i was out,then when i came in,he was off again and in his pit


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> aye i no dave better than i no my mum
> 
> and i would be better renting from him gord :tumbleweed:


There is a certain amout of reallity it that m8.
Never mind. Will be good to get out and about again.
Grahams coming also.
So we have a Pro on hand. 
Gordon


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

1. Caledonia (Gordon) 
2. Badly_dubbed (depending on time and day)
3. M4D YN
4. Spifire (I think I can make the effort)
5.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

caledonia said:


> There is a certain amout of reallity it that m8.
> Never mind. Will be good to get out and about again.
> Grahams coming also.
> So we have a Pro on hand.
> Gordon


oh good, that means I can rub todays result into the two of them.:thumb:


----------



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

1. Caledonia (Gordon) 
2. Badly_dubbed (depending on time and day)
3. M4D YN
4. Spifire (I think I can make the effort)
5. X5PEA


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^^ I wonder what result that is. :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

1. Caledonia (Gordon) 
2. Badly_dubbed (depending on time and day)
3. M4D YN
4. Spifire (I think I can make the effort)
5. X5PEA
6. 
7. 
8.
9. 
10.

Just copy and paste your names.
Gordon.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

caledonia you have pm


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

c'mon the scots,get your ass in gear and go to carwash'n'wax end of year gathering :thumb: yee haa


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

caledonia said:


> There is a certain amout of reallity it that m8.
> Never mind. Will be good to get out and about again.
> Grahams coming also.
> So we have a Pro on hand.
> Gordon


Pro?? lol :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

spitfire said:


> oh good, that means I can rub todays result into the two of them.:thumb:


Told you swings in roundabouts but no you cant


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

1. Caledonia (Gordon) 
2. Badly_dubbed (depending on time and day)
3. M4D YN
4. Spifire (I think I can make the effort)
5. X5PEA
6. Graham
8.
9. 
10.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Thinking of opening around 10am until 4pm ,full wash facilites availbe as well as some products to try out


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

prob could make that, i dont finish work till 12 on the 30th, 

but cool cool


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> prob could make that, i dont finish work till 12 on the 30th,
> 
> but cool cool


Throw a sicky. :lol:
Stomach pain will have to leave early. :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

cant lol were on like quarter staff itll only be me and probably one other in that day

lol


----------



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

sounds good, im working on a few things but im sure al manage a couple of hrs


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Sounds like a nice little meet ... wont be able to make it myself though, I'm back in the lab from 29th and will be working over new year.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Sounds like a nice little meet ... wont be able to make it myself though, I'm back in the lab from 29th and will be working over new year.


Dave same as above throw a sicky. :lol:
All the best.
Gordon.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Sounds exciting!!

i need a gallon of Speed Wipe too! im looking for bargains David!  haha


1. Caledonia (Gordon)
2. Badly_dubbed (depending on time and day)
3. M4D YN
4. Spifire (I think I can make the effort)
5. X5PEA
6. Graham
8. King Sandro
9.
10.


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

1. Caledonia (Gordon)
2. Badly_dubbed (depending on time and day)
3. M4D YN
4. Spifire (I think I can make the effort)
5. X5PEA
6. Graham
8. King Sandro
9.
10.[/QUOTE]
11.jim55
i wasnt on last night so iv not read this till now ,but im in :thumb:30th is no prob i off right throughbut i dont know where can somebody enlighten me.im a relative beginner at this kinda stuff hence my first postbut itl b good to put faces to names and see how it should b done :detailer:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

jim55 said:


> 1. Caledonia (Gordon)
> 2. Badly_dubbed (depending on time and day)
> 3. M4D YN
> 4. Spifire (I think I can make the effort)
> ...


If the address id not posted up on the thread the I will PM everyone on the list sometime on Monday.
Thanks Gordon.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Unit 7 Flemington Ind Estate 420 Hamilton Road ,Cambuslang G72 7TN


Thanks


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

1. Caledonia (Gordon)
2. Badly_dubbed (depending on time and day)
3. M4D YN
4. Spifire (I think I can make the effort)
5. X5PEA
6. Graham
8. King Sandro
9. jim55
10. Alan W (If Spitfire can make the effort! )


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

david g said:


> Unit 7 Flemington Ind Estate 420 Hamilton Road ,Cambuslang G72 7TN
> 
> Thanks


got it now ,,thanks:thumb:


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Guys, any room left for a little un????


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

OrangePeel said:


> Guys, any room left for a little un????


Up on in. All welcome. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

1. Caledonia (Gordon)
2. Badly_dubbed (depending on time and day)
3. M4D YN
4. Spifire (I think I can make the effort)
5. X5PEA
6. Graham
8. King Sandro
9. jim55
10. Alan W (If Spitfire can make the effort! )
11. Silva1 


Whos buying lunch


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

I elect Gordon!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sandro said:


> I elect Gordon!


:lol::lol:

Done :thumb:

1. Gordon
2. Gordon


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Sandro said:


> I elect Gordon!


Dave's idea PM him. :lol:
I am just the messenger.
He said if everyone buys a £100 over product he will do it. :tumbleweed:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> 1. Caledonia (Gordon)
> 2. Badly_dubbed (depending on time and day)
> 3. M4D YN
> 4. Spifire (I think I can make the effort)
> ...


YOU ed  you dont pay rent or anything


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

david g said:


> Was thinking of a wee get together early next week at the unti if anyones interested :tumbleweed:


Me me me I'll come......I'm on leave, at least until my boss decides he can't handle the department on is own..........


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Dave same as above throw a sicky. :lol:
> All the best.
> Gordon.


Ah wish I could, but I'd have to make the time up as a lot of research deadlines are looming in early 2009... And my weekends are pretty much fully booked in Jan and Feb now!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Ah wish I could, but I'd have to make the time up as a lot of research deadlines are looming in early 2009... And my weekends are pretty much fully booked in Jan and Feb now!


I understand Dave.
Will see you on the 25th Jan, and dont double book the 28th of Feb.
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

caledonia said:


> I understand Dave.
> Will see you on the 25th Jan, and dont double book the 28th of Feb.
> Gordon.


28th Feb is booked, and that day cannot be touched by anyone! 

My other half will also be in attendance on the day, mainly to help me with logistics or parking, teas/coffees and making sure I dont burn lunch!! :lol:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Just down the road from me so why not!

1. Caledonia (Gordon)
2. Badly_dubbed (depending on time and day)
3. M4D YN
4. Spifire (I think I can make the effort)
5. X5PEA
6. Graham
8. King Sandro
9. jim55
10. Alan W (If Spitfire can make the effort! )
11. Silva1 
12. S-X-I


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

1. Caledonia (Gordon)
2. Badly_dubbed (depending on time and day)
3. M4D YN
4. Spifire (I think I can make the effort)
5. X5PEA
6. Graham
8. King Sandro
9. jim55
10. Alan W (If Spitfire can make the effort! )
11. Silva1 
12. S-X-I
13. andyboygsi


and what is happening on the 28th gordon?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

andyboygsi said:


> 1. Caledonia (Gordon)
> 2. Badly_dubbed (depending on time and day)
> 3. M4D YN
> 4. Spifire (I think I can make the effort)
> ...


This


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

andyboygsi said:


> what is happening on the 28th gordon?


Never mind the 28th, the 25th is when the big event is happening


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> Never mind the 28th, the 25th is when the big event is happening


I agree Andy get you name down.:thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

picking on me now are wee


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

its so far away from me though haha


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

1. Caledonia (Gordon)
2. Badly_dubbed (depending on time and day)
3. M4D YN
4. Spifire (I think I can make the effort)
5. X5PEA
6. Graham
8. King Sandro
9. jim55
10. Alan W (If Spitfire can make the effort! )
11. Silva1 
12. S-X-I
13. andyboygsi
14. Grinnall v8


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

1. Caledonia (Gordon)
2. Badly_dubbed (depending on time and day)
3. M4D YN
4. Spifire (I think I can make the effort)
5. X5PEA
6. Graham
8. King Sandro
9. jim55
10. Alan W (If Spitfire can make the effort! )
11. Silva1
12. S-X-I
13. andyboygsi
14. Grinnall v8
15. OrangePeel


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

1. Caledonia (Gordon)
2. Badly_dubbed (depending on time and day)
3. M4D YN
4. Spifire (I think I can make the effort)
5. X5PEA
6. Graham
8. King Sandro
9. jim55
10. Alan W (If Spitfire can make the effort! )
11. Silva1
12. S-X-I
13. andyboygsi
14. Grinnall v8
15. OrangePeel
16. Phil23

Been through this thread several times but can't find date and time.....am I going daft?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Date - 30/12/08

Time - 10am(ish) - 4pm(ish)

Location - Unit 7, Flemington Ind Estate, 420 Hamilton Road, Cambuslang, G72 7TN


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

All is good
Just need Gordon to buy everyone lunch


Last person who failed was kevin  You still owe us a burgerKing :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I will do you a deal Ed. If you buy me a tub of E Zyme Natura Paste Wax 

Then I will get lunch. 

Gordon


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

caledonia said:


> I will do you a deal Ed. If you buy me a tub of E Zyme Natura Paste Wax
> 
> Then I will get lunch.
> 
> Gordon


And a shot of your car and its a deal :lol::lol: :wave:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

what time is everyone heading over at?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Sandro said:


> what time is everyone heading over at?


Just after lunch time I think.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

im finishing work at 12 in fife, ill probably be there for 2-2:30 i have no idea where it is and my directions from multi map look sketchy lol


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Leaving at 9.30 should be there just about 10.
Gordon.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Cheers for the PM Gordon.

I have a few errands to run tomorrow but i will try and drop in at some point. What is the setup for tomorrow?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Cheers for the PM Gordon.
> 
> I have a few errands to run tomorrow but i will try and drop in at some point. What is the setup for tomorrow?


Good man CYA there.
Gordon.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

think i'll be leaving at about 11, trying to be there for 12 or half past


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

ill b there tomo prob about 11 my car really does need washed though (and cleaned inside ) ,so i hope peeps are not too bothered .iv been hanging off to maybe get some pointers but as it stands its not the best


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

jim55 said:


> ill b there tomo prob about 11 my car really does need washed though (and cleaned inside ) ,so i hope peeps are not too bothered .iv been hanging off to maybe get some pointers but as it stands its not the best


thats why we are there,to help :speechles


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

jim55 said:


> ill b there tomo prob about 11 my car really does need washed though (and cleaned inside ) ,so i hope peeps are not too bothered .iv been hanging off to maybe get some pointers but as it stands its not the best


Dont worry about that. Dave has wash facilities there. Just jump in.
It more a get together with some work throw in.
All its always best to put a face to the name. Or in my case better just remember the name. :doublesho.
Gordon


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Sandro said:


> think i'll be leaving at about 11, trying to be there for 12 or half past


You want a long lye or something.


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

im really just an amateur at this so itl b good to see some diff approaches:thumb:c you all tomo guys


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

jim55 said:


> im really just an amateur at this so itl b good to see some diff approaches:thumb:c you all tomo guys


where you travelling from jim??


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

yes  

if you want me to come and keep you company at 10am on my holidays i'll see what i can do


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Such a cold day it was 

Like to thanks David for lending us the unit an everyone who attended 
Yes andy !! Where were you ??


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Roll up roll up, our David was selling E-Zyme wax for £12.50 for all of three seconds today. We were all so shocked we missed the once in a lifetime sale:lol: Good day blokes, nice to see you all:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Roll up roll up, our David was selling E-Zyme wax for £12.50 for all of three seconds today. We were all so shocked we missed the once in a lifetime sale:lol: Good day blokes, nice to see you all:thumb:


:lol::lol:

Now that was a bargain


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Yip I got mine also., and a few other bits and pieces.
*A big thanks to all that attended, Great to put faces to the names*.
Look forward to seeing you all at the next meet. Hopefully it is a bit warmer.

The sticky buns where also a very nice touch Dave.
Thanks again for putting up with all our antics once more.

Sorry Andy you missed bargain day out.

Gordon.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

caledonia said:


> Yip I got mine also., and a few other bits and pieces.
> *A big thanks to all that attended, Great to put faces to the names*.
> Look forward to seeing you all at the next meet. Hopefully it is a bit warmer.
> 
> ...


If you ever need the use of the unit to practice the Flex in then you know where to come :thumb:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

FFS Andy where the hell were you!?!?!  haha

Was nice to have a chat to some of the guys and see who they really are. 

Cheers to Dave for the Unit!! 

was gid to natter like and old woman! hah!


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Sorry I missed it folks. 

Only got 4 days off this festive nightmare and I have spent them all visiting rellys from ayrshire to st.andrews via coatbridge and edinburgh (unfortunately the 'brig visit was at the weekend  or I would have popped in again)

Working real hard to get the 25th off. Even if I have to work every weekend until then... 

See you all then, hopefully :wave:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

All the best Vix. I will see you there anyway. :thumb:
Hope it is warmer than today. But in fairness Dave did have heating.
Just that the car we had froze over. :wall:

Just remember all work and no play. well you now the rest. 
Gordon.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Was abso freezing today ,im still feeling it LOL

Looks like saturday to clean my own in the unit :doublesho


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

my feet are still cold!


----------



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry guys bit of a issue with with work so couldnt make it, Gutted as i sorta started the whole thing off. 

Hopefully make it next time Dave


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

sorry
sorry
sorry
sorry
sorry
sorry

i had to work, sounds like a good day although where are the pictures?

did anyione fall into the puddle?

had Davie G tidied up for you all coming haha.

and what did i miss?i hope it wasnt to good?????


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

andyboygsi said:


> sorry
> sorry
> sorry
> sorry
> ...


The puddle was missing Andy must be away to a warmer climate.

Just an ice rink at the front door after washing the car. But defiantly no puddle.

Tidy up HA. you got to be kidding. I was a lot tidier after we clear the place out though. He has room to move now. :lol:

Did you no know that why Dave as the meets, gets his unit cleared and sorted out for free. We free for him.

You missed the sticky buns though. *And Scott's lovely new teeth and hair dye.:lol:*
I don't know what had more bling his teeth or the Audi. 

Gordon.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

teeth i have heard about.

hair dye.....here goes this should be good

was it just for men?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

andyboygsi said:


> teeth i have heard about.
> 
> hair dye.....here goes this should be good
> 
> was it just for men?


Well Lets just say the greys gone.

Looked more like BLACK WOW. 

No doubt he will be along soon. To defend himself.:thumb:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Well Lets just say the greys gone.
> 
> Looked more like BLACK WOW.
> 
> No doubt he will be along soon. To defend himself.:thumb:


shocking! hahaha


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dont tell me you did not notice Sando.
Scott will be so disapointed.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i did indeed  haha blacker than the night!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

And the teeth as white as the driven snow.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

haha i actually didnt notice the teefs


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

nw nw they are not meant to be a topic of humour


----------

